# 55G Planted Tank



## golfers1 (May 17, 2006)

Here we go again, at the request of my wife I set the 55G up again in the spare room for now until the basement is completed next year. I'm gonna put an 8 footer down there(that'll be fun). We'll here are a couple of picture's to get started.

As of May 8th, 2010 this is my set-up after many purchases and much tinkering: 
1/ I used floura base (3 bags) as a base 1".
2/ then med-dark stone (3 bags).
3/ 200 watt thermometer.
4/ fluval 305.
5/ I finall found a 300 Watt Hydor In-line Heater.
6/ Lighting consists of: 2-56 watt LO/ 1-108 watt HO. Total= 220watts 
Finally got a proper mixture of bulbs: Red and Blue with 2 Flora bulbs and 2 6500's.
All on separate timmers. Back light is on at 8am-6pm, then the middle is on from 11:00am-8:00pm with pressurized CO2, then the front comes on from 12:00am-9:00pm.


----------

